# Look E Post...which Elastomer?



## cppike79 (Aug 25, 2009)

Just wanted to get some thoughts from people that have experience with Look bikes and the E Post. 

I recently picked up a new Look 695 (absolutely a dream to ride), and was curious what elastomer people are riding in their post. Right now I have the red one (medium) in and the ride quality feels great. In fact it feels much less harsh then my Cervelo S3 did. 

I was thinking about trying out the grey to see how much it changed the ride quality. I can't see how it wouldn't be advantageous to have the softer elastomer in there, but wanted to get some feedback from others.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

Congrats. Nice bike.
When I had 595, I used black. At 145 lbs, I experienced nose of the saddle pressure because the softer red or grey would compress enough to change saddle tilt. I was pretty careful to not overly torque the E-Post yet equally as careful to not under-torque thinking that might be contributing to the tilt effect. You asked for feedback, there ya go!


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I use RED on my 695.. fells fine and honestly never tried the others.. not noticing any saddle tilt personally @ 185lbs


----------

